# Upstate NY Spring 2018



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!

Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
Happy Hunting!​


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

audiophoenix said:


> Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
> ​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!
> 
> Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
> Happy Hunting!​


Nothing in my Saratoga spots yet. What area of upstate are you in audiophoenix?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Still snowing here in st Lawrence county.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

If the weather report is accurate I expect early May will be the first serious looking I'll do. Just hasn't been warm enough. Rain and winter precipitation has been good. I think it'll be a good season that starts a week late. I'm in Kingston NY.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Nothing in my Saratoga spots yet. What area of upstate are you in audiophoenix?


I'm close by. Fort Edward. Grew up in toga!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Great good luck this season! Post your picking pics if you can. I love seeing what everyone is picking.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Great good luck this season! Post your picking pics if you can. I love seeing what everyone is picking.


I'm gonna pick a fight with mother nature if it doesn't stop snowing lol. Hopefully it warms up this weekend like they say it's gonna but I don't trust the weather man no more.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Barnacle, if you ever want to get together and try some new areas let me know.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks audiophoenix, I’d love to but I kinda doomed my morel season last year.
My wife is due with our 3rd in early May, so I doubt I’ll get much time for extracurriculars. Do you get back this way for picking much? I have been using the ON X HUNT app to help determine and identify property lines and public lands for hunting mushrooms. It’s actually for game hunting but works perfectly for foraging also. It was a game changer for me. No more wondering who owns what land. The little green area in this pic shows a 54acre tract of public land not far from me that I had no idea was there until I got the app & there’s tons of areas like this you might never know about. Every property is labeled with owner & acreage etc..


----------



## mr_coffee (Apr 24, 2017)

Barnacle said:


> Thanks audiophoenix, I’d love to but I kinda doomed my morel season last year.
> My wife is due with our 3rd in early May, so I doubt I’ll get much time for extracurriculars. Do you get back this way for picking much? I have been using the ON X HUNT app to help determine and identify property lines and public lands for hunting mushrooms. It’s actually for game hunting but works perfectly for foraging also. It was a game changer for me. No more wondering who owns what land. The little green area in this pic shows a 54acre tract of public land not far from me that I had no idea was there until I got the app & there’s tons of areas like this you might never know about. Every property is labeled with owner & acreage etc..


What an interesting tool! I'll have to check this out. Thanks for the tip, Barnacle.


----------



## daisey3232 (Apr 20, 2018)

I am a newbie from southern tier of NY. Any one able to help me out with finding morels?


----------



## daisey3232 (Apr 20, 2018)

The app is great. I use it for hunting BoundaryViewer and HuntWise apps are good for location


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dandelions are starting to pop in my backyard (Jefferson County). This next week should provide some good warmth that we so desperately need! Hopefully the early blacks will be coming soon


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Thanks audiophoenix, I’d love to but I kinda doomed my morel season last year.
> My wife is due with our 3rd in early May, so I doubt I’ll get much time for extracurriculars. Do you get back this way for picking much? I have been using the ON X HUNT app to help determine and identify property lines and public lands for hunting mushrooms. It’s actually for game hunting but works perfectly for foraging also. It was a game changer for me. No more wondering who owns what land. The little green area in this pic shows a 54acre tract of public land not far from me that I had no idea was there until I got the app & there’s tons of areas like this you might never know about. Every property is labeled with owner & acreage etc..


Wow cool tip. 

I got rolled up on by an old guy in a atv last year who assumed I was trying to plant weed. Didn't buy my mushroom hunting story until I found a few as he was escorting me off his property.

Needless to say, I am not an expert in proprietary lines. Lol

I scored a load in my parents back yard last year in Wilton. They are around, just gotta find the right spots.


----------



## mr_coffee (Apr 24, 2017)

audiophoenix said:


> Wow cool tip.
> 
> I got rolled up on by an old guy in a atv last year who assumed I was trying to plant weed. Didn't buy my mushroom hunting story until I found a few as he was escorting me off his property.
> 
> ...


You might have to don a ghillie suit for future hunts. Haha.


----------



## Lor (Apr 3, 2018)

spanielmander said:


> If the weather report is accurate I expect early May will be the first serious looking I'll do. Just hasn't been warm enough. Rain and winter precipitation has been good. I think it'll be a good season that starts a week late. I'm in Kingston NY.


----------



## Lor (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Kingston. I'm in Sullivan county, a small town on the Delaware. Last year I started in the beginning of May. 
Keep me updated and I'll do the same. I only have about three spots so far. Hoping to find new area's this season. Happy hunting!


----------



## Harold Maesch (Apr 24, 2018)

audiophoenix said:


> Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
> ​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!
> 
> Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
> Happy Hunting!​


Hello I'm Billy from Indiana and I'm gonna be in Syracuse next week for national bowling championship. I've never been there before. Would love to find some morels


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry Billy but it will be to early for morels


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

daisey3232 said:


> I am a newbie from southern tier of NY. Any one able to help me out with finding morels?


First, find the right type of woods. Learn to identify certain trees: Ash, poplar, cottonwood have been good for me in the Hudson Valley. Best way to find the right trees this time of year is the leaf litter. Ash has distinctive seeds you'll see on the ground. Poplar and cottonwood have distinctive fallen leaves that last the winter. People talk about dead elm as the holy grail but there are so few elms left that I feel it's a dead end. Forests of mostly maple tend not to be very good. But in oak forests, I find the right trees will mix in more readily. 

You will also not find morels in forests without much groundcover. If the forest has lots of little green plants on the floor, that's a potential hunting spot if the right trees are present. 

Terrain- morels seem to like rolling ground. Ups and downs. Too flat isn't good in my experience. They seem to like areas of glacial till and/or limestone bedrock (use USGS maps for bedrock type). Limestone bedrock isn't necessary but it works for me. 

Timing- The first weeks of May tend to be prime time. 

I'd say that's enough to get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

That was great spanielmander. Really good tips about keeping your eyes trained Down at this the leaf litter. I often times find myself looking up to ID trees as I walk and always worry I’m walking right by morels as I do.

This waiting is killing me. It’s almost like that Christmas Eve type feeling where you can’t wait to wake up and get to it.>**^>!!!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> That was great spanielmander. Really good tips about keeping your eyes trained Down at this the leaf litter. I often times find myself looking up to ID trees as I walk and always worry I’m walking right by morels as I do.
> 
> This waiting is killing me. It’s almost like that Christmas Eve type feeling where you can’t wait to wake up and get to it.>**^>!!!


Thank you Barnacle! I also ID trees by bark, shape, etc but as a rule I try to keep my eyes on the ground. Leaf litter has led me to good stands of trees that I probably would have totally overlooked. And of course, morels don't follow our rules and will grow in places where they "shouldn't". I've found them around ironwood, for example, and never heard of that tree being associated with them.


----------



## Wallflower (Apr 28, 2018)

Anyone in Oneida County? I’m newish to NY, but grew up mushroom hunting in southern IL. I happened upon about a dozen last year while walking the Erie Canal, but was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to hunt for some this year. Thanks!


----------



## daisey3232 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## daisey3232 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone from Chemung County?


----------



## bankbank (Apr 30, 2018)

Checking in here from Dutchess County.
Went out last weekend to a spot where others have had luck before-- nothing yet. Same with my yard, which has them sometimes. Did find some good ramps, mustard, and fiddleheads working though. 
Hoping next week will be good for shrooms.


----------



## ysiad (Apr 30, 2018)

this is my first time going out to find morels gonna give it a try this weekend in oswego area or baldwinsville area


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Jefferson county update: good signs but no morels yet. Dandelions are popping pretty much everywhere, trees are beginning to bud, and the forest floor is getting just a little green. Scouted some new areas this year, found a few decent elms. Lots of healthy saplings, so not sure if that'll do the trick. I'm still learning! Some good weather this week might get a few popping in my early spots, where the soil is very sandy/rocky.

I'd love to find some ramps but haven't come across a patch yet.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Anybody having any luck? The great morel website has a great sighting report map, and a couple spots in NY are popping! Mainky down by long island, but there was one in Syracuse, with a few others in Vermont. Tis the season folks!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nothing here in St Lawrence county but only checked by my house do far went outback today didn't see anything popping but 1 yr ago today I seen my first ones coming up. So I think this weekend hopefully. I did find some scarlet elf cup today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it is too early here in Oneida County. The lawn has yet to yield to the first mow down. This weekend I might check to see if the Verpas are up but methinks it is too early for even them. Who knows this heat wave might cause a growing spurt.

Good luck to all, and try to slow down and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pray for some rain after this heat wave my Northern friends. Just starting to come on in North East PA. Happy Picking!!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Barnacle.... Did that baby arrive YET???


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Good to here trahn we got plenty of rain more for tomorrow need some warm days to warm up the ground but not to far off here before itsi time.


----------



## Charman03 (Apr 11, 2017)

Geogymn, I found a bunch of verpa this week in PA. What's your experience with finding true morels in a verpa patch?



geogymn said:


> I think it is too early here in Oneida County. The lawn has yet to yield to the first mow down. This weekend I might check to see if the Verpas are up but methinks it is too early for even them. Who knows this heat wave might cause a growing spurt.
> 
> Good luck to all, and try to slow down and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Charman03 said:


> Geogymn, I found a bunch of verpa this week in PA. What's your experience with finding true morels in a verpa patch?


I start to see them before the yellows start to show up. Same area's.. Good spot to be looking in about a week. Happy Hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Charman03 said:


> Geogymn, I found a bunch of verpa this week in PA. What's your experience with finding true morels in a verpa patch?


I agree with Trahn. Verpas generally appear a week or two before Yellows, but closer to two weeks for harvest-able morels.
Yes, methinks Verpas like the same ground as Yellows. The Yellow and Verpa mycelia may not intermingle but crave the same soil characteristics.
Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

I am traveling for work down near Poughkeepsie and around Ulster County this Saturday, Still a touch early here in Wayne County so maybe the southern hunt will be on. Anyone in the ulster county area know of a place to hunt? i know there are lots of parks and preserves in the area just wondering if one spot might be more productive than another?


----------



## Trail of tears (May 3, 2018)

audiophoenix said:


> Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
> ​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!
> 
> Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
> Happy Hunting!​[/QUOT


----------



## Trail of tears (May 3, 2018)

Nothing in Sacondoga area yet. But I plan on dedicating some time this year!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

am19forever said:


> I am traveling for work down near Poughkeepsie and around Ulster County this Saturday, Still a touch early here in Wayne County so maybe the southern hunt will be on. Anyone in the ulster county area know of a place to hunt? i know there are lots of parks and preserves in the area just wondering if one spot might be more productive than another?


No problem!!!! I think you will find these coordinates very useful.

Us Mycophiles need to have each others backs. IGU


63.4452° N, 10.9052° E 

Let me know if you need any trout holes.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Trail of tears said:


> Nothing in Sacondoga area yet. But I plan on dedicating some time this year!


Trail of tears are you in Sacandaga lake area. I hunt for shrooms ( and deer) on south shore rd at my uncles camp (117 acres). I have only found turkey tail so far though. It’s been logged. Good luck & post pics of your finds if you can!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

They are up in the Hudson Valley by Kingston! I made a quick video of my first finds of the year from earlier today: 




All black morels. Now that I have a decent camera I plan to make new mushroom videos at every opportunity, so follow my channel if that sounds like something you'd be into!


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Do you ever find black morels around old grape vines? I used to find blacks around old grape vines climbing up trees out in the woods. They always popped right around May 3-7 when I lived in Central PA, but no luck with them in NY so far. Will check out some bigtooth aspen stands tomorrow up here near Troy, NY.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Do you ever find black morels around old grape vines? I used to find blacks around old grape vines climbing up trees out in the woods. They always popped right around May 3-7 when I lived in Central PA, but no luck with them in NY so far. Will check out some bigtooth aspen stands tomorrow up here near Troy, NY.


I haven't found them around old grape vines, but I haven't looked too hard. I'll be sure to check, thanks!


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

There was always the question of whether the grape vines were the host for the morels, or if it was the trees they're climbing. In my one early spot in PA, I could walk miles through the woods, and every time I came upon some grape vines, I'd find one or two blacks popping up... with nothing anywhere else. So far, I've had no luck with this method in eastern NY, though.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Spanman, Great vid!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Ron Hedden said:


> There was always the question of whether the grape vines were the host for the morels, or if it was the trees they're climbing. In my one early spot in PA, I could walk miles through the woods, and every time I came upon some grape vines, I'd find one or two blacks popping up... with nothing anywhere else. So far, I've had no luck with this method in eastern NY, though.


Ron are you related to Jim hedden?


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Not a close relative I recognize... but the last name is uncommon enough that there's probably a past connection. Is Jim an accomplished mushroom hunter? If so, probably related!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Not a close relative I recognize... but the last name is uncommon enough that there's probably a past connection. Is Jim an accomplished mushroom hunter? If so, probably related!


Oh say finding any yet over there?


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Nothing last night. Checked between here and the VT border, but it's a little too early at those elevations. Maybe down by the river where it's warmer...


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

No morels yet, but we are getting real close. Found some fiddleheads to tide me over until then


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk, Elevation 1000', Verpas have made an appearance. Next weekend might find some small yellows, weekend following the harvest begins.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Found about 80 today in the western fingerlakes region. South slope.
Could some of these be half-free morels?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

lithic hunter said:


> Found about 80 today in the western fingerlakes region. South slope.
> Could some of these be half-free morels?


I'm no expert but I think those are Verpa Bohemicas . Some people eat those with no ill effects but they are known as false morel. Again, take any opinion from the internet with a block of salt.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Turns out they are half-free(Morchella semilibera).
Quite yummy to boot!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Jefferson county update: good signs but no morels yet. Dandelions are popping pretty much everywhere, trees are beginning to bud, and the forest floor is getting just a little green. Scouted some new areas this year, found a few decent elms. Lots of healthy saplings, so not sure if that'll do the trick. I'm still learning! Some good weather this week might get a few popping in my early spots, where the soil is very sandy/rocky.
> 
> I'd love to find some ramps but haven't come across a patch yet.


If you have a recreation pass to the Ft Drum training area, i can give you coordinates to an area with ramps. And if you don't have a pass you can sign up for one online at https://fortdrum.isportsman.net/get-recreation-access-pass/register-for-permit


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

lithic hunter said:


> Turns out they are half-free(Morchella semilibera).
> Quite yummy to boot!


Cheers!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

spanielmander said:


> They are up in the Hudson Valley by Kingston! I made a quick video of my first finds of the year from earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spanielmander, that video was great! I am at best a novice mushroom forager. Most of what I know was learned from this forum and resources I was directed to from users here. I planned on trying to expand my searching to include “tulip” or poplar trees this year after watching one of Adam Harritans videos and reading of others success with them. But wasn’t aware of any near me until your video & description of how they look similar to birch trees. I immediately realized I have seen plenty of them around but payed no attention bc I assumed they were birch trees of some sort. So for myself and others like me thanks for that effort!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Well in other News my daughter decided to Be born yesterday (a week early) while I was out turkey/ morel hunting! Fortunately I was close by and was present for it all.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> spanielmander, that video was great! I am at best a novice mushroom forager. Most of what I know was learned from this forum and resources I was directed to from users here. I planned on trying to expand my searching to include “tulip” or poplar trees this year after watching one of Adam Harritans videos and reading of others success with them. But wasn’t aware of any near me until your video & description of how they look similar to birch trees. I immediately realized I have seen plenty of them around but payed no attention bc I assumed they were birch trees of some sort. So for myself and others like me thanks for that effort!


Thank you! And congrats on your new duaghter! To clarify, tulip poplar and the poplar/aspen I showed in the video are different trees. Go look for some pics online of tulip poplar leaves, thry are one of the most distinctive and easy to ID leaves out there. You'll see them on the ground. The way to pinpoint the tree will then be to find the one with the seed pods still on them, which you can also find pictures of online. They look a bit like flowers just opening up. Good image of them here: https://www.birdsoutsidemywindow.org/2011/12/28/winter-trees-tuliptree/


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

katydid said:


> If you have a recreation pass to the Ft Drum training area, i can give you coordinates to an area with ramps. And if you don't have a pass you can sign up for one online at https://fortdrum.isportsman.net/get-recreation-access-pass/register-for-permit


I sure do have a pass! I was out there yesterday in fact, scouting for turkeys. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Well in other News my daughter decided to Be born yesterday (a week early) while I was out turkey/ morel hunting! Fortunately I was close by and was present for it all.


 Congrats!!! She might be a little young for morel season, but I think you'll be able to get her out for hens..LOL


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations barnacle!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Well in other News my daughter decided to Be born yesterday (a week early) while I was out turkey/ morel hunting! Fortunately I was close by and was present for it all.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

geogymn said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Congrats Barnacle!

Found 2 baby yellows today maybe an inch tall. PG..we are about 2 weeks behind last year for sure.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

10 blacks today Jefferson County NY


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Nice find


----------



## SaintSerious (Apr 27, 2018)

Found these at the base of some type of poplar, cottonwood perhaps, upper Hudson Valley, NY. First year looking and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them! Also found what could potentially be a black trumpet?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Devil's urn mushroom is what is thought to be a trumpet. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Too early for Trumpets. Look for them on mossy hillsides in mid-summer after a few days of soaking rain. Lots of moss is a good indicator. Congrats on the morels, though! Time for me to get out looking in the Troy area....


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Saint, Nice yellows!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

First ones of the year always taste the best even if they are small blacks !


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> 10 blacks today Jefferson County NY


Eyes what trees did u find them under if u don't mind sharing thxs in advance.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Came up empty handed after 2.5 hrs in Schenectady county today


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

No problem hobler they were found in a small group near elm stump shoots in a fairly open area.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> No problem hobler they were found in a small group near elm stump shoots in a fairly open area.


Thxs again eyes I'm in South East st Lawrence county been checking my pg spots n they're just not showing yet. Thinking about going to drum n checking a large stand of poplars I know of. Good luck n keep the picks coming.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

I pick in st.lawrence, Lewis , and Jefferson only. May be a bit early for yellows in the aspen stands and I’ve never found blacks on drum but you never know.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

What’s drum?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> What’s drum?


Drum IsIs part of Fort Drum. It's a very large piece of land where they do training exercises. You can get a permit to hunt,fish,and forage on the that land in the areas that are open.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Drum IsIs part of Fort Drum. It's a very large piece of land where they do training exercises. You can get a permit to hunt,fish,and forage on the that land in the areas that are open.


Exactly. I work on Fort Drum. Went out to the training area over lunch to check my spots. Nothing yet. We need rain!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Ft. Drum. 

Going to check out PG in Albany county this afternoon. Mostly Poplar and Cotton in the area, but usually find them under the Ash there. I have search many Poplar and Cottonwood and never really had any luck. Seems to be a lot of talk about it this year.
I am hoping Northern Otsego County will be ready to go by this weekend. 
Good luck.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Drum is a military base at the southern most edge of the “true north country”...Found what I believe to be my
First half free morel on lunch break today.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Mr. Morel said:


> Ft. Drum.
> 
> Going to check out PG in Albany county this afternoon. Mostly Poplar and Cotton in the area, but usually find them under the Ash there. I have search many Poplar and Cottonwood and never really had any luck. Seems to be a lot of talk about it this year.
> I am hoping Northern Otsego County will be ready to go by this weekend.
> Good luck.


Mr. Morel I find all mine under elms but I like the excuse to get out n look n so gonna try the Aspen's too.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

finally found one but so dry. Praying for rain.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Elevation 500', Under Poplar
Took a quick check on one of my early PG spots and found a small 2 incher popping through.
This heat is going to push them. There is plenty of moisture in the ground but a rain would be dramatic.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Morel said:


> Ft. Drum.
> 
> Going to check out PG in Albany county this afternoon. Mostly Poplar and Cotton in the area, but usually find them under the Ash there. I have search many Poplar and Cottonwood and never really had any luck. Seems to be a lot of talk about it this year.
> I am hoping Northern Otsego County will be ready to go by this weekend.
> Good luck.


Skunked again today in Schenectady county. 2.5 hours and nothing. Checked lots of dead elms and these kind of trees















Are these the aspens that people are talking about? I’m getting discouraged. It seems like we have had plenty of rain to get things going. Could these high daytime temperatures be screwing us. Normally when I am finding morels there is much more vegetation to root through on the ground and shrubbery. I am wondering if it’s just to cold still at night and they are just not popping yet or we’re just not going to get any at all. Trying a new spot this weekend after turkey hunting.

Mr. Morel please let me know how Albany is looking. My most productive spot is in Albany , I checked a week ago and found nothing.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Nice find hobler! That at your Fort Drum spot ? 
Thanks


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Skunked again today in Schenectady county. 2.5 hours and nothing. Checked lots of dead elms and these kind of trees
> View attachment 6752
> View attachment 6753
> 
> ...


Barnacle those are Aspen.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Nice find hobler! That at your Fort Drum spot ?
> Thanks


Nope stopped by one of my pg while out making deliveries. Get to cruise around get paid n look for morels gotta love it. Lol


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Don’t blame you I would do the same...lol...Moss only thing left in woods up here with enough moisture.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> I pick in st.lawrence, Lewis , and Jefferson only. May be a bit early for yellows in the aspen stands and I’ve never found blacks on drum but you never know.


About half the morels I find on Drum are blacks. Mostly around elms and old/dead apple trees.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Spent about 4 hours in the woods today in Jefferson County, Ft Drum land. I was mostly doing some volunteer work for the Ft Drum wildlife group, but I covered a lot of ground and did a fair amount of searching and didn't find a single morel. I did not check any PG today though.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Skunked again today in Schenectady county. 2.5 hours and nothing. Checked lots of dead elms and these kind of trees
> View attachment 6752
> View attachment 6753
> 
> ...


There are several species of Aspen. The most popular (pun intended) in this area is Quaking Aspen and Big Tooth Aspen. I believe those are Big Tooth Aspen that you are looking at but no matter as far as I'm concerned.
I searched under plenty of Aspen but only a couple groves has produced for me.
Don't get discouraged, instead of saying I walked for ever and didn't find any morels today, say, how fortunate am I to get into the woods today.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

katydid said:


> About half the morels I find on Drum are blacks. Mostly around elms and old/dead apple trees.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Katy 
That’s great....old apples are a great place to keep in mind.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> There are several species of Aspen. The most popular (pun intended) in this area is Quaking Aspen and Big Tooth Aspen. I believe those are Big Tooth Aspen that you are looking at but no matter as far as I'm concerned.
> I searched under plenty of Aspen but only a couple groves has produced for me.
> Don't get discouraged, instead of saying I walked for ever and didn't find any morels today, say, how fortunate am I to get into the woods today.


Yeah, your right Geo. It was a beautiful day today. It will be all that much better when I do come upon some!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

So are aspen and poplar interchangeable that's what those look like to me poplars. I am going to give it a shot after the weekend I'm nervous to check any of my PG for fear of stepping on babies. Also hoblershang how late you guys find them up Your way. My wife's family own a pretty big farm I think it's around 1000 acres with a lot of forest up in gouverneur. We are going to be up there Memorial Day weekend and am planning to check it out was hoping with it being a little farther north maybe they would hold on a little longer.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> So are aspen and poplar interchangeable that's what those look like to me poplars. I am going to give it a shot after the weekend I'm nervous to check any of my PG for fear of stepping on babies. Also hoblershang how late you guys find them up Your way. My wife's family own a pretty big farm I think it's around 1000 acres with a lot of forest up in gouverneur. We are going to be up there Memorial Day weekend and am planning to check it out was hoping with it being a little farther north maybe they would hold on a little longer.


Bigfish this yr seems to be running a couple weeks late so if we get some rain I'd say they'll still be going. Probably towards the end but they'll b those big blondes. Let me know if you need some help hunting that 1000 acres. I'm from Gouverneur n live there lol.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

hoblershang said:


> Bigfish this yr seems to be running a couple weeks late so if we get some rain I'd say they'll still be going. Probably towards the end but they'll b those big blondes. Let me know if you need some help hunting that 1000 acres. I'm from Gouverneur n live there lol.


Ohh really you might know some of her family they own Andrew View Farm.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> Ohh really you might know some of her family they own Andrew View Farm.


Don't ring a bell but if I knew the rd it's on probably know it. There's only a few big farms left up here.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

hoblershang said:


> Don't ring a bell but if I knew the rd it's on probably know it. There's only a few big farms left up here.


Hull road


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> Hull road


Oh yes good area too


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Oh yes good area too


I have 400 acres in Fowler grew up in gouverneur area. Hull road area looks like a good spot.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

FYI I've had some luck finding Yellows around Black Lake.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

geogymn said:


> FYI I've had some luck finding Yellows around Black Lake.


I go to a doctor in ogdensburg so may check that out thank you for the info!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> So are aspen and poplar interchangeable that's what those look like to me poplars. I am going to give it a shot after the weekend I'm nervous to check any of my PG for fear of stepping on babies. Also hoblershang how late you guys find them up Your way. My wife's family own a pretty big farm I think it's around 1000 acres with a lot of forest up in gouverneur. We are going to be up there Memorial Day weekend and am planning to check it out was hoping with it being a little farther north maybe they would hold on a little longer.


Yes, Poplar , is the genus (general grouping), whilst Aspen is the species (specific name within said group). Cottonwood is another common name for Poplar.
There will probably be morels up there then. Maturity depending on the heat between now and then. Hope for cool weather.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I also find a lot of oysters on those in the spring. Then mostly maple in the fall.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Barnacle said:


> Skunked again today in Schenectady county. 2.5 hours and nothing. Checked lots of dead elms and these kind of trees
> View attachment 6752
> View attachment 6753
> 
> ...


Barnacle, I did not make it out to my spot in Albany last night. I checked out a large stand of Oak, Ash and White Pine up in Broadalbin and found nothing. Even knowing the surface leaves seem extremely dry, the soil is incredibly moist still. Same goes for Albany. With rain expected every couple of days over the next few weeks and temps dropping a little, I am very optimistic that this years bloom will be a nice one. In regards to Albany, I have searched many areas over the last few years at all times during the season as well as many different areas such as Ash heavy, Apple heavy, Poplar and Cottonwood heavy and I have only ever found them in a PG which was about 50 sq ft. When I head west an hour, I can pull a couple hundred a weekend and I am finding new PG out there, every year. I'm really not sure what is up with Albany, because I am pretty confident in my knowledge of these elusive little critters and certainly put my time in out here and find little reward. I will hit my spot up tonight if it is not hailing after work. good luck.


----------



## Dwayne Lallathin (May 10, 2018)

audiophoenix said:


> Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
> ​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!
> 
> Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
> Happy Hunting!​


Just moved to NY from Ohio. I now live in Orange County, can I expect to find morels in my area? 
Thank you,


----------



## SaintSerious (Apr 27, 2018)

Barnacle said:


> Mr. Morel please let me know how Albany is looking. My most productive spot is in Albany , I checked a week ago and found nothing.


 Found a couple yellows on Monday in Schodack under a cottonwood along the Hudson. What do you folks mean by "PG"?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

SaintSerious said:


> Found a couple yellows on Monday in Schodack under a cottonwood along the Hudson. What do you folks mean by "PG"?


Proven Ground


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. morel your Albany spot sounds just like my Albany spot. I actually live almost an hour west of Albany in Charlton I have never had that level of success though. I really need to work on my tree identifying. I’m not solid on ash or tulips yet. I can’t even imagine how you and trahn008, Shang, beat, & geo ,etc even carry out the 100’s you were finding last year without them crushing each other. Can’t wait for those pics. This place in Rotterdamn junction that I’m turkey hunting looks very promising for morels. Lots of dead elms on private property. Near plotter Kill


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

SaintSerious said:


> Found a couple yellows on Monday in Schodack under a cottonwood along the Hudson. What do you folks mean by "PG"?


PG Is Proven Ground. An area where you have found them before. If you cut the morel at the base as opposed to picking them, and don't disrupt the mycelium too much, you should be able to find them in that area year after year. It is always a good idea to check your PG frequently to know if conditions are right for the bloom. If so, then you can head out into new areas with a little more certainty. Saying that if that area produces morels, then they "should/could" be up. Otherwise you could just be spending a lot of nice time in the woods just taking a walk. Another good way to find new PG is towards the end of a season when the blonde's are large and spent, but easy to find. You will know to check that same area next year when the conditions are right and the bloom starts.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Barnacle said:


> Mr. morel your Albany spot sounds just like my Albany spot. I actually live almost an hour west of Albany in Charlton I have never had that level of success though. I really need to work on my tree identifying. I’m not solid on ash or tulips yet. I can’t even imagine how you and trahn008, Shang, beat, & geo ,etc even carry out the 100’s you were finding last year without them crushing each other. Can’t wait for those pics. This place in Rotterdamn junction that I’m turkey hunting looks very promising for morels. Lots of dead elms on private property. Near plotter Kill


 Barnacle, I find 95% of mine under/near Ash. I check every dead/dying Elm I pass, but certainly don't have near the success there, others report. That's why I primarily stick to the Ash. I commute to Broadalbin every day from Albany. That Plotter Kill should be good, especially if on private land. The park it's self might get picked over. I have even been contemplating just walking along the Mohawk along any of the railroad tracks along 5 or 5s. Just a thought. Easy walking, cover a lot of ground, at the same time lots of that Poplar, Ash, Cottonwood. Best of luck.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Was putting beef cows out to pasture n found one they broke off but found 5 more little ones in the area getting a little rain but not enough hopefully get some more


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Was putting beef cows out to pasture n found one they broke off but found 5 more little ones in the area getting a little rain but not enough hopefully get some more
> View attachment 6806
> View attachment 6807
> View attachment 6808


Awesome hobler elms? 
Thanks


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dwayne Lallathin said:


> Just moved to NY from Ohio. I now live in Orange County, can I expect to find morels in my area?
> Thank you,


 Yes for sure.. Look for the elm's you got them.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Awesome hobler elms?
> Thanks


Yup


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Yup


Nice I have to check my pg up that way now didn’t realize strawberries were flowering already! 
Thanks again


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Nice I have to check my pg up that way now didn’t realize strawberries were flowering already!
> Thanks again


I think we go bout 5 ta 6 days til there ready. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> I think we go bout 5 ta 6 days til there ready. Let me know what you find out.


I will let you know. Just moved into lake house in Fowler for summer so it’s good timing.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

This part of the season drives me nuts. Knowing there up but to small to pick. Fours more days n it's on.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

First morels of the season. Jefferson County, on a hilltop next to elms. The bigger one was pretty dry on top.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

katydid said:


> First morels of the season. Jefferson County, on a hilltop next to elms. The bigger one was pretty dry on top.
> View attachment 6900


Nice find katy!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Checked one of my PG spots this afternoon in Wayne county they are just starting to pop,







found a couple small grays and yellows. Going to check out another pg spot right now.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked







out PG areas. Found 75. I would of left them to mature another week but my brother was jonesing for steak and morels.
Most under dead Elm, A good portion under Apple, and the rest under AAC,


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Checked
> View attachment 7059
> out PG areas. Found 75. I would of left them to mature another week but my brother was jonesing for steak and morels.
> Most under dead Elm, A good portion under Apple, and the rest under AAC,


Good haul! Can I ask where in upstate NY you're at? Generally speaking, of course


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Morel said:


> Barnacle, I find 95% of mine under/near Ash. I check every dead/dying Elm I pass, but certainly don't have near the success there, others report. That's why I primarily stick to the Ash. I commute to Broadalbin every day from Albany. That Plotter Kill should be good, especially if on private land. The park it's self might get picked over. I have even been contemplating just walking along the Mohawk along any of the railroad tracks along 5 or 5s. Just a thought. Easy walking, cover a lot of ground, at the same time lots of that Poplar, Ash, Cottonwood. Best of luck.


Mr. morel, I hit my Albany spot and they are just starting so it might be worth taking a look at your spot in a day or 2 if you had no luck the other day. I agree about Rt 5 and 5s. Some day I’m going to drive right into the river staring at those cottonwoods! I grew up on rector rd off
Rt 5. The private property in plotter kill area was a bust, or maybe it’s just to early yet. This weird season makes me feel li


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Good haul! Can I ask where in upstate NY you're at? Generally speaking, of course


Oneida County, Mohawk Valley, Utica area


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

How many morels can you spot around this dead elm?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Observation....I generally harvest fiddleheads from a particular patch near one of my long time PG spots. This year the morels are too young to harvest but the fiddleheads are too old to harvest.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Geo. If we don't get some rain I might not have a season there coming up but starting to dry.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

I’m in the sam boat hobler. Got the nice 10 blacks early. Now any greys I’ve seen are small and drying fast. Maybe we will get rain and the big yellows will pop.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> How many morels can you spot around this dead elm?
> View attachment 7087


Is there 12 geo


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

14?


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

I’m going with 13?


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

geogymn said:


> How many morels can you spot around this dead elm?


16?


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Found these 2 next to a dead elm this afternoon. It's so dry that the group I found 2 days ago were dried up completely. Not a drop of moisture in them. I suspect the only reason these were in good shape is because they were in a low spot that collects rainwater and holds moisture longer than the rest of the hillside.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL! i didn't really count them myself. But we did find about 50 around this one Elm. I was trying to impress that whilst Ash and Apple are good mycoorhizal partners, the Dead Elm is where the mother lode dwells. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> LOL! i didn't really count them myself. But we did find about 50 around this one Elm. I was trying to impress that whilst Ash and Apple are good mycoorhizal partners, the Dead Elm is where the mother lode dwells. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


Thxs Geo get r hopes up n truns out the joke is on us lol. I sure hope we can find um in those numbers. No rain til Saturday for us hope weather man is wrong.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

geogymn said:


> LOL! i didn't really count them myself. But we did find about 50 around this one Elm. I was trying to impress that whilst Ash and Apple are good mycoorhizal partners, the Dead Elm is where the mother lode dwells. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


nice bunch-no luck yet


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Fatty black in a parking lot in Ssratoga today. Albany was a bust Thursday. And northern Otsego is way behind. My fiddleheads are barely even popping. With all that rain Saturday and possible rain this week I am really hoping for a bomber weekend.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going with 13 lol


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

In Chautauqua County, NY going out hunting around the lake. Have a few places in mind, however first year hunting mushrooms. Found plenty of Fomes Fomentarius and turkey tail last year that I still have a sizable amount to keep me good til fall. If anyone needs help this Guy named Adam from Western PA does invaluable videos on hunting mushrooms and medicinal mushrooms on YouTube at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcbf8wnyVJl631LAmAbo7nw


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

no luck in fulton county yet,anyboby close to it had any luck


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Thxs Geo get r hopes up n truns out the joke is on us lol. I sure hope we can find um in those numbers. No rain til Saturday for us hope weather man is wrong.


 I wish you luck and I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out to a couple of found 5 in first place n 15 in second all to small but in better condition.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

Nothing yet in Greenwich except for nettles, skunk cabbage and ticks!


----------



## Vicki Noble (May 11, 2018)

newbie said:


> Nothing yet in Greenwich except for nettles, skunk cabbage and ticks!


I'm in Argyle... same!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Went out to a couple of found 5 in first place n 15 in second all to small but in better condition.
> View attachment 7171


Nice hobler nothing more to speak of here yet.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Vicki Noble said:


> I'm in Argyle... same!


Argyle is the only place I've actually found them in the wild. I used to work in Argyle and go on my lunch breaks and after work. lot's of places.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went out to a couple of found 5 in first place n 15 in second all to small but in better condition.
> View attachment 7171


Congrats Hobler!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

They’re coming! I found these tiny ones under white pines in my “early spot” in Schenectady county. I found a few pickable ones but left most to mature


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

3 separate hunts from the past few days! Also my first post, thanks for having me folks!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally getting RAIN


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Barnacle n Andrew


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hell yea! The rain dance worked! Mother nature is christening us with some good fungus making water. Should be a good week!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Finally getting RAIN


 Coming at just the right time for you folks. Get ready it'll be on like DONKEY KONG by the end of the week! Happy Picking!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

geogymn said:


> LOL! i didn't really count them myself. But we did find about 50 around this one Elm. I was trying to impress that whilst Ash and Apple are good mycoorhizal partners, the Dead Elm is where the mother lode dwells. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


 Geo, wish I could give you 10 likes on your post. SPOT ON! Happy Picking!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

This weekend is going to be amazing. I might just skip on the ramps and fiddleheads and focus on the adult Easter egg hunt. Looks like it might just keep up through Memorial Day! Good luck everyone. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am finally done picking fiddleheads going to hopefully find some morels tomorrow hopefully. Went a couple days ago to PG and couldn't find even a baby. Heading further south tomorrow. Hopefully this rain will get my go to spots going. You guys that hunt ash are you looking for them to be dead to like the elms.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Rains already got this stuff growing....not sure...honey mushroom ? Maybe someone else knows??


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

bigfish1212 said:


> I am finally done picking fiddleheads going to hopefully find some morels tomorrow hopefully. Went a couple days ago to PG and couldn't find even a baby. Heading further south tomorrow. Hopefully this rain will get my go to spots going. You guys that hunt ash are you looking for them to be dead to like the elms.


Bigfish, I have seen both, but mine are mostly around lively Ash. Large and small.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7313
> Rains already got this stuff growing....not sure...honey mushroom ? Maybe someone else knows??


Coprinellus micaceus?


----------



## Marlene Williams (May 1, 2018)

spanielmander said:


> They are up in the Hudson Valley by Kingston! I made a quick video of my first finds of the year from earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlene Williams (May 1, 2018)

audiophoenix said:


> Well no one else has started a new thread so here ya go.
> ​Another year has passed morel season is rounding the corner!
> 
> Please let us know what area (without giving away exact locations) you found some morels​>>You should also consider reporting findings here<<​
> Happy Hunting!​


Thank you to the administrators for adding me. I hope to learn from your knowledge and photos. I live in Chautauqua County NY


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> I am finally done picking fiddleheads going to hopefully find some morels tomorrow hopefully. Went a couple days ago to PG and couldn't find even a baby. Heading further south tomorrow. Hopefully this rain will get my go to spots going. You guys that hunt ash are you looking for them to be dead to like the elms.


 Dead Elm, Live Ash, Half live/half dead Apple.
Also AAC - Apple/Ash combination.
I check any recently dead tree.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> I am finally done picking fiddleheads going to hopefully find some morels tomorrow hopefully. Went a couple days ago to PG and couldn't find even a baby. Heading further south tomorrow. Hopefully this rain will get my go to spots going. You guys that hunt ash are you looking for them to be dead to like the elms.


Good luck! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally got some next to the house found the bigger Grey's under a new tree. Also found another new tree with 19 still growing. Also found a kill deer nest.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful hobler
Your trees still producing! I found 5 in a new pg today. Checking some more spots on way home will post more pics tonight...going to check on that half popped site


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Finally got some next to the house found the bigger Grey's under a new tree. Also found another new tree with 19 still growing. Also found a kill deer nest.
> View attachment 7347
> View attachment 7348
> View attachment 7349
> View attachment 7351


Great shots Hobler! Now you're cooking!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7371
> View attachment 7372
> View attachment 7373
> Beautiful hobler
> Your trees still producing! I found 5 in a new pg today. Checking some more spots on way home will post more pics tonight...going to check on that half popped site


Nice shots IC! I never found morels under pine or spruce, very interesting!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I found a few today picked enough for a meal most were too small. Going to pick some ramps tomorrow for an all wild dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking venison backstrap with ramp and morel cream sauce, charred ramps and fiddleheads sautéed in ramp butter.


----------



## Burnt Hill (May 16, 2018)

bigfish1212 said:


> I found a few today picked enough for a meal most were too small. Going to pick some ramps tomorrow for an all wild dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking venison backstrap with ramp and morel cream sauce, charred ramps and fiddleheads sautéed in ramp butter.


What time is dinner?


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

our little hunting dog scored the big haul on some PG over 50 about only half keepers tho good to know this is an early spot


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Found a few more in some other pg for some reason in one site they always half pop like this...other 3 were loners under big dead elms.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

am19forever said:


> View attachment 7399
> our little hunting dog scored the big haul on some PG over 50 about only half keepers tho good to know this is an early spot


Nice patch!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great shrooms eyes, am18 n bigfish


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7400
> View attachment 7401
> Found a few more in some other pg for some reason in one site they always half pop like this...other 3 were loners under big dead elms.


The half popped ones = half free morels?


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

geogymn said:


> The half popped ones = half free morels?


Yea I think so geogymn


----------



## Jacob Long (Mar 31, 2018)

Just found my first couple up here in northern new york. (fort drum)


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Jacob Long said:


> Just found my first couple up here in northern new york. (fort drum)


Cool I pick some spots not far from fort drum.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Figured I show some after product. Parmesan zucchini with local strip steak smothered in that great garlic butter sour cream MOREL sauce


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> The half popped ones = half free morels?


Yes, the half free are closely related to true morels and very edible but not as meaty. Not to be confuse with the Verpa's. They can look almost identical to each other from the outside. The half free should be connected to the stem about half way up the "cap". The Verpa's have a true cap which will connect at the top of the stem and when cut in half it should have a white pithy center inside the stem. Don't eat Verpa's. Some say they do but in all texts it is highly discouraged. Enjoy the half free's.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Mr. Morel said:


> Yes, the half free are closely related to true morels and very edible but not as meaty. Not to be confuse with the Verpa's. They can look almost identical to each other from the outside. The half free should be connected to the stem about half way up the "cap". The Verpa's have a true cap which will connect at the top of the stem and when cut in half it should have a white pithy center inside the stem. Don't eat Verpa's. Some say they do but in all texts it is highly discouraged. Enjoy the half free's.


Thanks I’ve found a ton of Verpa this year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

74 today in all stages. Got the next 3 days of gonna hunt like crazy it's on.


----------



## Infinity9999x (May 17, 2018)

Anyone know if models grow in prospect park? I live near the park and I miss hunting for them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> 74 today in all stages. Got the next 3 days of gonna hunt like crazy it's on.
> View attachment 7459


Most excellent score!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Good haul hobler...I found 20







on lunch break. Will check a few more spots on way home tonight...


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Good haul hobler...I found 20
> View attachment 7462
> on lunch break. Will check a few more spots on way home tonight...


Those are some good ones eyes.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Just cleaning some up for dinner and ran into this one. Kind of different like it was trying to grow inside out.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Boom venison backstrap with morel and ramp cream sauce and fiddleheads cooked in ramp butter.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

First find of the year. Jefferson county. Might've found more but I was not prepared for the mosquito onslaught. Holy. Crap. Will double tap the site tomorrow. There's not enough DEET in the world that couldve saved me tonight.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> First find of the year. Jefferson county. Might've found more but I was not prepared for the mosquito onslaught. Holy. Crap. Will double tap the site tomorrow. There's not enough DEET in the world that couldve saved me tonight.


I hear you I went to my ramp patch with the intention of picking 20-30lbs I picked probably 5-6 before the black flies tried to carry me out of there. I was thinking while I was out there that would be the toughest part about surviving this time of year around here in the wild. Give me an ultralight fishing pole a lighter a sleeping bag and 10 gallons of 100%deet and I think I'd be alright for a couple weeks in the spring lol.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Looks like a great meal big fish!Some shots of a few I found under dead apple today and a weird roadside dry spot with a few yellows.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

bigfish1212 said:


> I hear you I went to my ramp patch with the intention of picking 20-30lbs I picked probably 5-6 before the black flies tried to carry me out of there. I was thinking while I was out there that would be the toughest part about surviving this time of year around here in the wild. Give me an ultralight fishing pole a lighter a sleeping bag and 10 gallons of 100%deet and I think I'd be alright for a couple weeks in the spring lol.


Get a Bug Tamer suite. It has dual layer mesh that keeps mosquitos and the black flies out. I bought mine for turkey season after moving up here and nearly getting eaten alive by the mosquitos my first time hunting in the north country. Some of the best money I've ever spent on gear.


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

Found some big guys and the end of a 5 hour hunt today, almost went home empty handed!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Andrew.Guitar said:


> Found some big guys and the end of a 5 hour hunt today, almost went home empty handed!


Yeah they will do that. Make you walk many a mile without even a one revealing themselves, slinging one into the deepest despair. Then when all hope is lost, and they know they might lose an addict, they will throw you a fix. And all is well in the world once again. Till next time.
That is why I try to instill, for self preservation, the notion that being in the woods is primary. Morels are just a bonus. So search for morels but remember to enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

A good long day 11.5 hrs 112 morels n lots of fun. A turkey nest n a snake eating a tiad lol. Well worth it.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Man hobler you find some mushrooms...that snake pictures awesome!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> A good long day 11.5 hrs 112 morels n lots of fun. A turkey nest n a snake eating a tiad lol. well worth it.


Sounds like a fantastic day. I've always wanted to find a turkey nest. I found a grouse nest a couple days ago. She waited until I was a few yards away until she busted out of there. Scared me half to death. Probably would never have even seen her if she didnt fly.









None of my PG is producing this year. But I did find some new spots next to old and mostly dead apple trees. Found over 20 today.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Katydid same here not many of my pg have morels very little if any all new ground today. I bet I looked at 200 elms and maybe 15 had morels.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Yea I’m with you guys only had two pg produce this year so far and found 2 new spots...you take nice pictures Katy!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> A good long day 11.5 hrs 112 morels n lots of fun. A turkey nest n a snake eating a tiad lol. Well worth it.
> View attachment 7574
> View attachment 7575
> View attachment 7570
> ...


Wow! What a day to be in the woods!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> Katydid same here not many of my pg have morels very little if any all new ground today. I bet I looked at 200 elms and maybe 15 had morels.


Your odds are much better than mine. I looked at over 100 elms today but only 1 dead elm had 1 morel and a group of 3 elms had 2 morels. 

My biggest haul today was 10 big ones around a 99% dead apple. I was checking one of my PGs for probably the 5th time this spring. I normally leave the same way to get back to where I park but today I took the long way and found this one apple tree. It does not pay to be a creature of habit when hiking to and from PG lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

katydid said:


> Your odds are much better than mine. I looked at over 100 elms today but only 1 dead elm had 1 morel and a group of 3 elms had 2 morels.
> 
> My biggest haul today was 10 big ones around a 99% dead apple. I was checking one of my PGs for probably the 5th time this spring. I normally leave the same way to get back to where I park but today I took the long way and found this one apple tree. It does not pay to be a creature of habit when hiking to and from PG lol


Yes it is wise to use PG to your advantage. It is most productive to use different routes to your PG's to find NG. PG's will fizzle out, keep looking for NGs. 
Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Yea I’m with you guys only had two pg produce this year so far and found 2 new spots...you take nice pictures Katy!


Thanks! I enjoy snapping pictures almost as much as finding morels.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

katydid said:


> Thanks! I enjoy snapping pictures almost as much as finding morels.


I get to excited n forget half the time to take a pic lol


----------



## Burnt Hill (May 16, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I appreciate the great info and pictures here! 
There are a lot of excellent contributions and contributors, thank you!
So I am just getting back into the woods and searching for morels, really just exploring and clearing my mind. I am near the south end of the FLNF. Been looking and checking around elm, ash and beech and poplar. Not great at ID'ing trees but getting better. These woods themselves are mostly oak and walnut though.
Well, so far not a single specimen of any sort, save a single Entaloma I believe. I have been hiking around hills and ravines and staying above 1000' Elevation. I am hoping I am just up too high, and maybe too deep in the woods. I am planning on hiking a bit lower and flatter this weekend, we will see.
Not really a first timer for wild mushrooms, just never started early enough in the spring for morels I believe. Though I have found a few, I realize that it was 30/40 years ago now! 
I cant even remember where!!
Anyway, I am looking to contribute a bit and am currently accepting any advice!
Thanks All! Pleased to meet you!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

We


Burnt Hill said:


> Hello Everyone, I appreciate the great info and pictures here!
> There are a lot of excellent contributions and contributors, thank you!
> So I am just getting back into the woods and searching for morels, really just exploring and clearing my mind. I am near the south end of the FLNF. Been looking and checking around elm, ash and beech and poplar. Not great at ID'ing trees but getting better. These woods themselves are mostly oak and walnut though.
> Well, so far not a single specimen of any sort, save a single Entaloma I believe. I have been hiking around hills and ravines and staying above 1000' Elevation. I am hoping I am just up too high, and maybe too deep in the woods. I am planning on hiking a bit lower and flatter this weekend, we will see.
> ...


Welcome aboard, Been finding plenty of morels, good size, below State Rt. 20, at @1500 ' elevation.
Methinks it is prime morel picking time. 
Good luck, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Love all this pics and stories. All of mine today on PG about 1200’. Nothing at 1600’ pg. every thing seemed very new. I’m thinking, I have two more full weekend. We left a lot in the woods today. But it’s a start.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Burnt Hill said:


> Hello Everyone, I appreciate the great info and pictures here!
> There are a lot of excellent contributions and contributors, thank you!
> So I am just getting back into the woods and searching for morels, really just exploring and clearing my mind. I am near the south end of the FLNF. Been looking and checking around elm, ash and beech and poplar. Not great at ID'ing trees but getting better. These woods themselves are mostly oak and walnut though.
> Well, so far not a single specimen of any sort, save a single Entaloma I believe. I have been hiking around hills and ravines and staying above 1000' Elevation. I am hoping I am just up too high, and maybe too deep in the woods. I am planning on hiking a bit lower and flatter this weekend, we will see.
> ...


 Burnt the way I start a search for all mushrooms not just morels is I hunt the edges first if nothing I move on. The way I hunt the edges is any roadway, lake, towerline, etc any opening in the forest I zig zag about 30 yards along that opening and search. If I find what I'm looking for I'll go deeper, If not I move on. Happy Hunting!


----------



## ewatson (May 15, 2015)

Mr. Morel said:


> View attachment 7588
> Love all this pics and stories. All of mine today on PG about 1200’. Nothing at 1600’ pg. every thing seemed very new. I’m thinking, I have two more full weekend. We left a lot in the woods today. But it’s a start.


----------



## ewatson (May 15, 2015)

I am new to NY. I came from NW Indiana where morel hunting was incredible. I live in vestal Binghamton area ? Any of you hunt this area. I haven't had a lot of luck- few smalls.


----------



## ewatson (May 15, 2015)

ewatson said:


> I am new to NY. I came from NW Indiana where morel hunting was incredible. I live in vestal Binghamton area ? Any of you hunt this area. I haven't had a lot of luck- few smalls.[/QUOTE


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Morel said:


> View attachment 7588
> Love all this pics and stories. All of mine today on PG about 1200’. Nothing at 1600’ pg. every thing seemed very new. I’m thinking, I have two more full weekend. We left a lot in the woods today. But it’s a start.


2 weeks! I hope your right. Are these pheasant backs ? I’ve never seen them growing on top of a log like this.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Heading out to some new ground in the Skaneateles area..will post any findings. Looks like pheasant back to me Barnacle but I'm no expert. Did you smell them?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Pg worked good today. 154 all elms 64 under one n 42 under another the 42 were still good n fresh. Nice find Mr. Morel.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 7601
> View attachment 7602


Yes, Pheasant back Polypore, Dyrad's Saddle, Polyporus squamosus


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Pg worked good today. 154 all elms 64 under one n 42 under another the 42 were still good n fresh. Nice find Mr. Morel.
> View attachment 7603
> View attachment 7604
> View attachment 7605


Wow! Mother lode! Good score Hobler!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Barnacle said:


> 2 weeks! I hope your right. Are these pheasant backs ? I’ve never seen them growing on top of a log like this.


Yes they are. So pretty.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I got out early, hit one PG to no avail, skunked. Headed to a long time PG via an obscure route. In the distance I see a grove of dead Elms, quite a bit off course but I had to check it out. This NG produced 48 nice ones, all under Elm.
Headed once again to my long time PG and found only one. Searched around for 3-4 hours.
It was cold and rainy, which I like as it reduces the chance of bumping into someone, but after I while I got cold and wet to the core. My hands got so cold that I was unable to open the jack knife.
But it was a good day. 175 morels or just over 6 lbs.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

hotdog642 said:


> Heading out to some new ground in the Skaneateles area..will post any findings. Looks like pheasant back to me Barnacle but I'm no expert. Did you smell them?


No but found these near by and they look the same. No turkeys or morels today. I have ash trees in my backyard and morels are coming up in my neighbors yard but not mine. That’s the type of season I’m having. Had fun trying to call in gobblers though! Keep the pics coming guys.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> I got out early, hit one PG to no avail, skunked. Headed to a long time PG via an obscure route. In the distance I see a grove of dead Elms, quite a bit off course but I had to check it out. This NG produced 48 nice ones, all under Elm.
> Headed once again to my long time PG and found only one. Searched around for 3-4 hours.
> It was cold and rainy, which I like as it reduces the chance of bumping into someone, but after I while I got cold and wet to the core. My hands got so cold that I was unable to open the jack knife.
> But it was a good day. 175 morels or just over 6 lbs.
> View attachment 7608


That's killing it geo good haul.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went to check the morels next to my place n to c if anything else was popping up. When my 5 yr old says I got one dad. I walked right by it. Got a future mushroom Hunter here


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

hobler, the little ones are great hunters.. lower to the ground. Thumbs up for taking her along.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went to check the morels next to my place n to c if anything else was popping up. When my 5 yr old says I got one dad. I walked right by it. Got a future mushroom Hunter here
> View attachment 7624


Ah man, she's too cute! Great to get them in the woods!


----------



## Virgil Rodgers (May 20, 2018)

]


----------



## Virgil Rodgers (May 20, 2018)

spanielmander said:


> If the weather report is accurate I expect early May will be the first serious looking I'll do. Just hasn't been warm enough. Rain and winter precipitation has been good. I think it'll be a good season that starts a week late. I'm in Kingston NY.


I started 3 weeks ago and not saw a few early ones I think they are late this yr just found a bunch yesterday 5/19/18 near Syracuse


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Quick walk today




























got 36 nice ones


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Grabbed a few more this morning. A lot popped over night that we’re not in the same spots yesterday.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr. Morel said:


> View attachment 7650
> Grabbed a few more this morning. A lot popped over night that we’re not in the same spots yesterday.


Mr. morel your pics give me hope, since were in the same region. I had a little luck after turkey hunting today. A new spot for me that I had checked a week ago and had nothing. That has me wondering if I should re cover all the other areas with tons of dead elms and apples that didn’t pan out last week. Found my first shed antler today also. Then I lost it right after I started finding the morels.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Way to go barnacle n Mr morel


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I would re-check every PG each week. Things progress quickly this time of the season. You would be surprise what might appear from week to week.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

It is a strange season. I foraged all weekend, did well, and wasn't pestered by bugs at all, and the slug damage is minimal?
I checked out one of my late PG spots and only found half frees, which I picked just in cased I got skunked else where. Not a single yellow. They will be there next weekend.
I have another PG spot about 4 miles away and almost didn't check it out figuring its too early for those spots. Well I checked it out and picked 105 in less that a half an hour.
Also drove around and found 27 on NG.
147 total / about 4 lbs


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

224 on the day found 96 around one elm that's the one where I am in the picture. Could of probably got a lot more but we were both soaked and my wife was done lol.


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Finally, a little luck here in Rensselaer County. Found these under Ash trees after weeks of looking under dead elms and apples with no luck. There are only 8 of them, but this is a big score considering I just moved here in January, and I didn't have any spots from previous years. Now at least I've got one spot...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> View attachment 7658
> View attachment 7659
> View attachment 7660
> 224 on the day found 96 around one elm that's the one where I am in the picture. Could of probably got a lot more but we were both soaked and my wife was done lol.


That's a heck of a day!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ron Hedden said:


> Finally, a little luck here in Rensselaer County. Found these under Ash trees after weeks of looking under dead elms and apples with no luck. There are only 8 of them, but this is a big score considering I just moved here in January, and I didn't have any spots from previous years. Now at least I've got one spot...


Congratulations! The start is tough, persistence pays off.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> View attachment 7658
> View attachment 7659
> View attachment 7660
> 224 on the day found 96 around one elm that's the one where I am in the picture. Could of probably got a lot more but we were both soaked and my wife was done lol.


Coming upon a mother lode is quite the spectacle, no?


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

??


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> View attachment 7658
> View attachment 7659
> View attachment 7660
> 224 on the day found 96 around one elm that's the one where I am in the picture. Could of probably got a lot more but we were both soaked and my wife was done lol.


Big fish those are monsters! I would have told my wife to come back for me tomorrow!! Great pics


----------



## Lydia (May 20, 2018)

I live in WNY (Wyoming County) and have never eaten one of these but I always find a few near my house. This one actually grew out of the mulch in my garden. Can anyone verify this is truly a morel? Can you eat them if they get dried out? My kids knocked this one over yesterday and I accidentally left it on our porch overnight.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Coming upon a mother lode is quite the spectacle, no?


Yeah I've picked 40 or so around a tree but these were big as you can see. The best part is it was new ground, and the elm is huge and looked like it just died still had almost 100% of its bark so should produce for a few years. The second spot was strange it is PG and we found a few hear and there then got to a spot that was just carpeted I wish I took some pics, but the were mostly small and didn't seem to be associated with a certain tree they were right in the grassy trail we were walking on spread over probably 50-60 yards we picked probably 80 small ones right out of the trail there.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Big fish those are monsters! I would have told my wife to come back for me tomorrow!! Great pics


I'll be back out on Tuesday for sure lol.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo... went looking but only found pheasant back. I checked http://newa.cornell.edu/index.php?page=soil-temperature-map and the soil temp is way above the 52 to 55 mark that usually morels pop up at. Anyways gonna check a few more spots tomorrow. I'll just be happy with the pheasant back. Happy Trails all


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jujubee said:


> ??


 Jujubee if you looking for an ID you need more than one pic for this one. A picture close up of one from the top, bottom (gills side) and stem. Interesting pic!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lydia said:


> I live in WNY (Wyoming County) and have never eaten one of these but I always find a few near my house. This one actually grew out of the mulch in my garden. Can anyone verify this is truly a morel? Can you eat them if they get dried out? My kids knocked this one over yesterday and I accidentally left it on our porch overnight.


 Lydia, Sure is a morel. Just soak in some water for about an hour, will come back to life. Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> It is a strange season. I foraged all weekend, did well, and wasn't pestered by bugs at all, and the slug damage is minimal?
> I checked out one of my late PG spots and only found half frees, which I picked just in cased I got skunked else where. Not a single yellow. They will be there next weekend.
> I have another PG spot about 4 miles away and almost didn't check it out figuring its too early for those spots. Well I checked it out and picked 105 in less that a half an hour.
> Also drove around and found 27 on NG.
> ...


Nice! I maxed at 210 most all PG (ash). 1 NG this afternoon, and my first elm producer. I never pass them up but I almost never find anything. This one has 20 fat grays. I really think it is super early in our area. I checked PG multiple times throughout the weekend and was shocked to see the change in 24hrs. I found 12 blondes under a very specific ash I visit. I searched thoroughly Saturday am. This morning, all 3-4” caps. I know I will certainly be revisiting my spots. Half frees are everywhere. I left hundreds on the floor. Are they really just as good? I have never tried them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jujubee said:


> ??


Wow! What a find! Check out Oyster Mushroom ( Pleurotus ostreatus)


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Big fish those are monsters! I would have told my wife to come back for me tomorrow!! Great pics


Too funny!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lydia said:


> I live in WNY (Wyoming County) and have never eaten one of these but I always find a few near my house. This one actually grew out of the mulch in my garden. Can anyone verify this is truly a morel? Can you eat them if they get dried out? My kids knocked this one over yesterday and I accidentally left it on our porch overnight.


Yes that is a morel, nice one too. Drying is no detriment, however any chemical that was added to the garden could be a concern.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Yeah I've picked 40 or so around a tree but these were big as you can see. The best part is it was new ground, and the elm is huge and looked like it just died still had almost 100% of its bark so should produce for a few years. The second spot was strange it is PG and we found a few hear and there then got to a spot that was just carpeted I wish I took some pics, but the were mostly small and didn't seem to be associated with a certain tree they were right in the grassy trail we were walking on spread over probably 50-60 yards we picked probably 80 small ones right out of the trail there.


What a rush!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Nice! I maxed at 210 most all PG (ash). 1 NG this afternoon, and my first elm producer. I never pass them up but I almost never find anything. This one has 20 fat grays. I really think it is super early in our area. I checked PG multiple times throughout the weekend and was shocked to see the change in 24hrs. I found 12 blondes under a very specific ash I visit. I searched thoroughly Saturday am. This morning, all 3-4” caps. I know I will certainly be revisiting my spots. Half frees are everywhere. I left hundreds on the floor. Are they really just as good? I have never tried them.


Good post, verifying how quick things can change with morels. Keep checking PG.
Half free aren't as meaty and much more fragile. I can't attest to the taste either way.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

36 more today


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> 36 more today
> View attachment 7709
> View attachment 7710


I'm new to site and foraging. Good find! Where abouts are you? I'm near Catskill still looking for morels and nothing


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Jujubee said:


> I'm new to site and foraging. Good find! Where abouts are you? I'm near Catskill still looking for morels and nothing


I'm up in St Lawrence county southern part.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

140 today Jefferson County mainly old apple trees few elm.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7738
> 140 today Jefferson County mainly old apple trees few elm.


Way to go eyes


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> 36 more today
> View attachment 7709
> View attachment 7710


Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7738
> 140 today Jefferson County mainly old apple trees few elm.


Nice score!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7738
> 140 today Jefferson County mainly old apple trees few elm.


I have no luck with apple trees where I was today there was plenty of old apple trees but no morels.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

At least from what I’ve seen they have to be Apple deep in a forest of pine and a hardwood mix with a good creek plenty of grade never on the edge of anything seem to be just apples surrounded by forest. The elms I’ve seen can be more productive on there own or on edges.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

They don’t stand a chance damn grubs already got the little guy on the left


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Did pretty good for me in Schenectady county today on lunch hour. Found a 4 more under a white pine & I think a spruce.
Eyes, now that’s tailgating!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice barnacle


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7738
> 140 today Jefferson County mainly old apple trees few elm.


great find


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

43 morels and a shed antler on lunch break in the rain.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7805
> 43 morels and a shed antler on lunch break in the rain.


That's cool eyes it's not even chewed on good finds


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks hobler the other side of the shed is chewed on just can’t tell in picture. I was fortunate enough to find 5 really nice sheds earlier this spring, 2 full sets. Left a few small greys today as well hoping they grow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7805
> 43 morels and a shed antler on lunch break in the rain.


Nice find!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Thanks hobler the other side of the shed is chewed on just can’t tell in picture. I was fortunate enough to find 5 really nice sheds earlier this spring, 2 full sets. Left a few small greys today as well hoping they grow.


Seems like good morel weather. Maybe too good!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now! 


geogymn said:


> Seems like good morel weather. Maybe too good!


Can it be too good ? I think we might have an extended season this year...


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7825
> morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now!


Sweet set of horns


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now!
> 
> Can it be too good ? I think we might have an extended season this year...


I hope you're right geo


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

Found a lone wolf and met some friends in the woods ..I've yet to hit a mother lode like some fellow forum members, I look forward to that day but for now this guy will go perfect on a burger!


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

Porcina's the name, and shroomin's my game! Thanks for adding me to the group. I found this while looking for progression maps and boy, am I glad I did! I even see people in my area who share the passion. I can't wait to share some of my finds with you all....


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7825
> morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now!


 You would think I would find more sheds since I'm focusing on the ground but I haven't found a one. Maybe I'm focusing on color, shape, and texture too much.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now!
> 
> Can it be too good ? I think we might have an extended season this year...


I hope your right, it seems that the growth rate is advancing quickly but maybe that is because I only get out on weekends.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I hope you're right geo


I hope i'm wrong, see post above.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Andrew.Guitar said:


> Found a lone wolf and met some friends in the woods ..I've yet to hit a mother lode like some fellow forum members, I look forward to that day but for now this guy will go perfect on a burger!


The Elms provides the mother lodes!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Porcina said:


> Porcina's the name, and shroomin's my game! Thanks for adding me to the group. I found this while looking for progression maps and boy, am I glad I did! I even see people in my area who share the passion. I can't wait to share some of my finds with you all....


Welcome aboard, good luck, and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

geogymn said:


> You would think I would find more sheds since I'm focusing on the ground but I haven't found a one. Maybe I'm focusing on color, shape, and texture too much.


That one I just found is first shed I’ve found during morel season and it was on a run way right near a nice yellow morel. The sheds I find are before morel season right
After snow comes off. Have to make your eyes switch what they look for each season.


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

DoctaGreen said:


> Soooo... went looking but only found pheasant back. I checked http://newa.cornell.edu/index.php?page=soil-temperature-map and the soil temp is way above the 52 to 55 mark that usually morels pop up at. Anyways gonna check a few more spots tomorrow. I'll just be happy with the pheasant back. Happy Trails all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DoctaGreen, do you eat these?


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7825
> morels were not out when I found these this year but I’m sure a few sets are still around as we look for morels now![/QU
> 
> Eyes......forget the morels. Can I get the coordinates on those sheds?! Much appreciated.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Didn’t gps the spot but I’m sure I can find it again..he’s going to be a nice one this year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

No luck today got one more place to check tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

Do you guys find it's worthwhile to go back to previously picked spots to see if more pop up or once you pick the bulk of them that's it for the season?


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Andrew.Guitar said:


> Do you guys find it's worthwhile to go back to previously picked spots to see if more pop up or once you pick the bulk of them that's it for the season?


Maybe someone else has had different experiences but for me once they pop they are done I have went back to see if I missed some small ones maybe and I never seem to find anymore.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Found another 60 today same ground as last two days. Some new growth some I must have missed . Small greys are still growing. Good luck everyone hopefully we get more rain to go with this heat.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> No luck today got one more place to check tomorrow.


might want to start looking on North facing slopes and shady ravines.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Andrew.Guitar said:


> Do you guys find it's worthwhile to go back to previously picked spots to see if more pop up or once you pick the bulk of them that's it for the season?


I go back several times. Have had limited success. Between the microclimes, tree species, and second flush I find it worth it. Mileage may very.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7857
> Found another 60 today same ground as last two days. Some new growth some I must have missed . Small greys are still growing. Good luck everyone hopefully we get more rain to go with this heat.


Nice find Eye!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7857
> Found another 60 today same ground as last two days. Some new growth some I must have missed . Small greys are still growing. Good luck everyone hopefully we get more rain to go with this heat.


Keep um coming nice looking shrooms


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks guys! Better idea of size on what I’m currently finding under dying or stressed elm and Apple In the shade if anyone’s interested....


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

How many hours/miles you people putting in per day?


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Weekdays I only get about an hour to look each day at most but I’ve spent countless hours on weekends finding my ground.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> How many hours/miles you people putting in per day?


I have at least 3 ta 4 hrs every morning before work and weekends. I'm not sure how many miles.


----------



## Burnt Hill (May 16, 2018)

DoctaGreen said:


> Soooo... went looking but only found pheasant back. I checked http://newa.cornell.edu/index.php?page=soil-temperature-map and the soil temp is way above the 52 to 55 mark that usually morels pop up at. Anyways gonna check a few more spots tomorrow. I'll just be happy with the pheasant back. Happy Trails all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Cornell Soil Temp link!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Weekdays I only get about an hour to look each day at most but I’ve spent countless hours on weekends finding my ground.


Addiction!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I have at least 3 ta 4 hrs every morning before work and weekends. I'm not sure how many miles.


Addiction!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Yes it is an addiction, but a healthy one when you have an hour to get up a mountain or a mile off a road... the withdrawals suck!


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

finally found my first lonely one


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got 23 more today


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Got 23 more today
> View attachment 7891


Nice! New to this, lots of hours and acres. Finally found 1 today. Would like a few more for a dish so family can all try. I don't think they grow around where I live


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

82 more today! Didn’t plan on picking many after 3 days on same ground so had to resort to a shirt to carry...taking a couple days off then checking again it’s public land so see what happens...


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7938
> 82 more today! Didn’t plan on picking many after 3 days on same ground so had to resort to a shirt to carry...taking a couple days off then checking again it’s public land so see what happens...


Dam eyes good haul. If I wasn't so busy this weekend I'd come help lol


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went back to some spots I left to grow. Two spots were good but someone found the biggest patch I guess next year I can't let them grow there lol.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

You sure someone got them on you ...not the deer big fish? 

Thanks hobler and yes your not far away by the sounds of it to where I’m living anyway.. southern st Lawrence area. Most of my good grounds in Jefferson though.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jujubee said:


> View attachment 7889
> finally found my first lonely one


Congratulations! Its a start! Better days ahead!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Got 23 more today
> View attachment 7891


Man you are consistent!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jujubee said:


> Nice! New to this, lots of hours and acres. Finally found 1 today. Would like a few more for a dish so family can all try. I don't think they grow around where I live


 If things don't pan out for you I will send you some dehydrated ones.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 7938
> 82 more today! Didn’t plan on picking many after 3 days on same ground so had to resort to a shirt to carry...taking a couple days off then checking again it’s public land so see what happens...


You and Hobler are kicking butt!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Went back to some spots I left to grow. Two spots were good but someone found the biggest patch I guess next year I can't let them grow there lol.


Nothing worse than finding morel stumps!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> You sure someone got them on you ...not the deer big fish?
> 
> Thanks hobler and yes your not far away by the sounds of it to where I’m living anyway.. southern st Lawrence area. Most of my good grounds in Jefferson though.


Yeah they were clean cuts with a knife. They were in a hedge row right next to a parking area on public property so I guess it's not that surprising. I already decided I am going to make a small sign up for next year. Something to the effect of posted property stay out of my mushrooms and put it at the base of the tree lmao.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Nothing worse than finding morel stumps!


Yeah not great lol first time surprisingly it's happened. But at least I had another tree at that spot farther from the road that still had 10 good ones.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Bigfish you may be still be in luck this weekend there still holding on up herr


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

hoblershang said:


> Bigfish you may be still be in luck this weekend there still holding on up herr


Cool I'm hoping to have a couple hours to poke around while I'm up there. It's coming to an end here I left a few in the woods today that we're past.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out yesterday after work dragging butt to places that I harvested last weekend and came home with 42.
Went out this morn to a place where I couldn't find one last week. Walked the same ground and harvested 83, big ones too. Next week it is going to be better there. All my other PGs are done methinks unless the weather changes.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice geo


----------



## Burnt Hill (May 16, 2018)

Oh happy day! 
Been searching the southern end of the FLNF hard, hoping to find a patch within walking distance and have been completely skunked.
On my way home from work yesterday I decided to check a spot that is a bit too far to hike to. Within 5 minutes I found a patch of around ten giant ones - all past their prime though, barely.
Luckily right off to the side there were three fresh ones. Had them for dinner with some grass fed sirloin and asparagus. I broiled up a cookie sheet of asparagus, took my share to the table and ate. Who knew my Boxer loves asparagus? While I was eating he was quietly scarfing the entire tray of asparagus! I was so happy about the morels that I didn't even care.. Just gonna have to grow more for the dog apparently.
I am heading to that spot right now to do a complete search!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Burnt Hill said:


> Oh happy day!
> Been searching the southern end of the FLNF hard, hoping to find a patch within walking distance and have been completely skunked.
> On my way home from work yesterday I decided to check a spot that is a bit too far to hike to. Within 5 minutes I found a patch of around ten giant ones - all past their prime though, barely.
> Luckily right off to the side there were three fresh ones. Had them for dinner with some grass fed sirloin and asparagus. I broiled up a cookie sheet of asparagus, took my share to the table and ate. Who knew my Boxer loves asparagus? While I was eating he was quietly scarfing the entire tray of asparagus! I was so happy about the morels that I didn't even care.. Just gonna have to grow more for the dog apparently.
> I am heading to that spot right now to do a complete search!


They are elusive then appear like magic! Congratulations!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Managed to get out for a few minutes before dinner found these around one elm.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> Managed to get out for a few minutes before dinner found these around one elm.


Good ones bigfish


----------



## Burnt Hill (May 16, 2018)

geogymn said:


> They are elusive then appear like magic! Congratulations!


Thanks geogymn! It did feel a bit magical, it was a spot I had been thinking about getting to, almost felt led there. And right on this little uprising with some Poplar and Beech Trees. I still want to find a patch that I can hike to, but these woods are primarily Oak and Hickory interspersed with stands of pine. And I found my first Oyster Mushrooms of the year too!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel like my local season is over in the mid-Hudson Valley area. If I travel to higher elevations, there might be something there. But I have no spots up in the real mountains.

Anyway, shot this video today of a spot I wish I'd hit earlier in the week:


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Managed to get out for a few minutes before dinner found these around one elm.


Wow! Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

spanielmander said:


> I feel like my local season is over in the mid-Hudson Valley area. If I travel to higher elevations, there might be something there. But I have no spots up in the real mountains.
> 
> Anyway, shot this video today of a spot I wish I'd hit earlier in the week:


Bummer! Good vid!


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

Very busy but finally cooked my 1 lonely morel and we where fighting over who gets! Soo amazing!! We celebrated my husband birthday tue., anniversary Friday, daughters birthday today up the mountain camping. Found NOTHING, but again new to this. I may have to start buying. Anyone willing to teach? Have access to lots of land/feilds near creeks, I'll share lol


----------



## AlleyM (May 28, 2018)

Hi. Im Alley. My husband and I are new to hunting morels. We live close to the neversink reservoir and we were wondering if anyone has seen anything out this way.


----------



## lakeGlakeL (May 28, 2018)

Hi there! 
New to the hunt. Spent quite some time over the past two weeks looking all over the Lake George area to no avail. Anyone has any luck in this area? 
Looking forward to find my first bunch of morels!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

For you new comers , welcome and good luck. Now is the time to put some miles in if you can stand the heat and bugs as the morels are standing tall and proud making them easier to spot. If they are too old mark the place for next year, as you have discovered proven ground.
For us old timers it is the part of the season to look for new ground for the same reason noted above. Albeit there are still some microclimes that are producing in my areas.
Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 26 older ones on new ground today. 
I went to a PG spot that I checked thoroughly on Saturday and found none, which surprised me as this spot is a good producer. I went back today figuring this weather might be pushing them and found 50. Nice ones too. I can't believe they grew that much in 2 days. Here is a pic.


----------



## Jujubee (May 19, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Found 26 older ones on new ground today.
> I went to a PG spot that I checked thoroughly on Saturday and found none, which surprised me as this spot is a good producer. I went back today figuring this weather might be pushing them and found 50. Nice ones too. I can't believe they grew that much in 2 days. Here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 8010


Like the one in the middle


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Found 26 older ones on new ground today.
> I went to a PG spot that I checked thoroughly on Saturday and found none, which surprised me as this spot is a good producer. I went back today figuring this weather might be pushing them and found 50. Nice ones too. I can't believe they grew that much in 2 days. Here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 8010


NY newbie here: What is "PG"?


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Proven ground


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

I think the morels are done up here in Jefferson I found 14 today. They were pretty dry but good sized I left them for good luck next year. Didn’t continue after finding these in the shape they were in. Here’s a couple pics of what found today.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 8038
> View attachment 8039
> I think the morels are done up here in Jefferson I found 14 today. They were pretty dry but good sized I left them for good luck next year. Didn’t continue after finding these in the shape they were in. Here’s a couple pics of what found today.


I feared what u have confirmed especially with these hot days. Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> I feared what u have confirmed especially with these hot days. Was fun while it lasted.


I love following the Indiana thread and the upstate NY thread. Thank you guys. I was thinking about making a run up there this weekend but just reading your last few messages....I'm having 2nd thoughts. A friend did find 3 fresh Ct. morels today! So confusing! Keep up the great work everybody. It's a tough job but somebody has to do it!


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

I know hobler I was hoping you had differebt news as well. A nice rain might get some new growth but I don’t know might be wishful thinking. It is a good time to find new ground though clutch.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

clutch2412 said:


> I love following the Indiana thread and the upstate NY thread. Thank you guys. I was thinking about making a run up there this weekend but just reading your last few messages....I'm having 2nd thoughts. A friend did find 3 fresh Ct. morels today! So confusing! Keep up the great work everybody. It's a tough job but somebody has to do it!


Clutch all the PA threads are good as well, I had some luck in Schenectady county today. Found some big ones.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 8053
> View attachment 8054
> View attachment 8055
> View attachment 8056
> ...


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah Barnacle, they really clean up in PA as well. Nice finds btw. I used to take 2 weeks off a yr. for the hunt...maybe I will have to start doing that again?! Thanks for posting NY shroomers.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

clutch2412,
That might just be the best avatar I have ever seen!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> View attachment 8038
> View attachment 8039
> I think the morels are done up here in Jefferson I found 14 today. They were pretty dry but good sized I left them for good luck next year. Didn’t continue after finding these in the shape they were in. Here’s a couple pics of what found today.


Nice pics Eye!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I feared what u have confirmed especially with these hot days. Was fun while it lasted.


With this heat methinks the fat lady is singing.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 8053
> View attachment 8054
> View attachment 8055
> View attachment 8056
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

O H I O said:


> clutch2412,
> That might just be the best avatar I have ever seen!!


I concur!


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

O H I O said:


> clutch2412,
> That might just be the best avatar I have ever seen!!


It really is a great avatar OHIO and geo! It fits each of us perfectly. OHIO...congrats on ur latest finds. Incredible.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> I concur!


Yep it’s the best.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

geogymn said:


> With this heat methinks the fat lady is singing.


 Yup a little break for me then chanterelles and trumpets in a month or so.


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

Well then, I did okay in Michigan last weekend. There's rain (maybe) in the forecast over the next day or two, but it seems like I may head to Vermont instead this weekend. See if I can't find something a bit east of where Barnacle worked his magic.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JHCase said:


> Well then, I did okay in Michigan last weekend. There's rain (maybe) in the forecast over the next day or two, but it seems like I may head to Vermont instead this weekend. See if I can't find something a bit east of where Barnacle worked his magic.


Good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out this morning to a late PG area and found 42 huge yellows, I kept 30 or so.
Stick a fork in me, I'm done!


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

geogymn said:


> Went out this morning to a late PG area and found 42 huge yellows, I kept 30 or so.
> Stick a fork in me, I'm done!


Geo...I need friends like you around here! Nice job man. Super jealous.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Went out this morning to a late PG area and found 42 huge yellows, I kept 30 or so.
> Stick a fork in me, I'm done!


Good way to end the season geo


----------

